# Vista Registry Question



## nflesher87 (Mar 23, 2009)

Problem: While playing at more than one poker table at a time, when I click to a window other than the one currently selected there's a ~1sec delay before any clicking in that box will register.
You can imagine how hectic that can make playing 6 or more tables at a time 

Solution: I'm assuming there's a registry alteration that can be made that will eliminate that delay but can't find it anywhere.

Please help 

Nathan


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 23, 2009)

Try lowering the VGA acceleration .


----------

